# "Better Call Saul" - 'Alpine Shepherd Boy' - S01E05 - OAD 3/2/2015



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ads in the bottom of Jell-O cups. And I thought the guy that want his ranch to secede from the United States and who created is own money to may Jimmy was funny. lolz.

And now we are getting some beginnings on something interesting about Mike! :up:


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought the sex toilet was very funny.

As a solo practitioner elder law attorney, I'm not quite sure how I felt about the episode. It maybe hit a little closer to home than I was expecting.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

danterner said:


> I thought the sex toilet was very funny.


I was rolling!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

who was the actor that played the Sex Toilet inventor? Looked familiar, but can't quite place him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> who was the actor that played the Sex Toilet inventor? Looked familiar, but can't quite place him.


His name is Tim Baltz. He was in an episode of Parks and Rec a few weeks ago. He's been in several episodes of Drunk History.

Did anyone else get a "troll under the bridge" metaphor from the way they showed Mike in his booth?

When they showed Jimmy watching Matlock and taking notes. I thought he was getting tips on making good trial arguments. I laughed out loud when I saw he was sketching the clothes.

What was it the doctor did at the foot of Chuck's bed that Jimmy said was a dirty trick? I couldn't make it out on my TV.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> What was it the doctor did at the foot of Chuck's bed that Jimmy said was a dirty trick? I couldn't make it out on my TV.


She powered up an electrical device the sight of which was out of Chuck.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Numb And Number2 said:


> She powered up an electrical device the sight of which was out of Chuck.


Yea I think it was just the controls for the bed. Maybe. I'm really loving this show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> What was it the doctor did at the foot of Chuck's bed that Jimmy said was a dirty trick? I couldn't make it out on my TV.





Numb And Number2 said:


> She powered up an electrical device the sight of which was out of Chuck.


And made it crystal-clear that the show does not accept Electromagnetic Hypersensitivity Syndrome as a _physical _ailment. Which makes me happy...


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

This ep felt really sloooow.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

danterner said:


> I thought the sex toilet was very funny.
> 
> As a solo practitioner elder law attorney, I'm not quite sure how I felt about the episode. It maybe hit a little closer to home than I was expecting.


I enjoyed it. Maybe start a thread about it elsewhere.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> His name is Tim Baltz. He was in an episode of Parks and Rec a few weeks ago. He's been in several episodes of Drunk History.
> 
> Did anyone else get a "troll under the bridge" metaphor from the way they showed Mike in his booth?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think that is where I remember him from. (Parks and Rec). Though if he was just in one episode, I can't place him. I was thinking I had seen him some more. Maybe I am confusing him with someone else.

Yes, I too thought he was learning lines from Matlock to use in the courtroom. Then I saw him taking notes and sketching out details on his suit. Wasn't quite sure where they were going with that. And then the next scene is the nursing home. LOL.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> When they showed Jimmy watching Matlock and taking notes. I thought he was getting tips on making good trial arguments. I laughed out loud when I saw he was sketching the clothes.


But very clever of him (i.e. the writers). :up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> Yea I think it was just the controls for the bed. Maybe. I'm really loving this show.


Kind of ridiculous that no one else (the law firm dude, Jimmy, etc.) had never done that trick on him before.

Pretty easy to sneak in some electrical device and tell him you don't have one.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Kind of ridiculous that no one else (the law firm dude, Jimmy, etc.) had never done that trick on him before...


But they understand it's in his head (despite what they may say to others...Jimmy certainly knows, and the law firm guy has been around Chuck enough to know he's wacko; he just doesn't want him committed for the reason Jimmy made very clear)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Kind of ridiculous that no one else (the law firm dude, Jimmy, etc.) had never done that trick on him before.


Although Jimmy didn't seem the least bit surprised when the trick worked...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I wonder why Jimmy wouldn't explore the possibility of having Chuck committed, but in a place that will allow Chuck to be away from EM radiation. It's all in Chuck's head, but he's going to be a lot more cooperative and willing to talk to doctors if he's in an environment where he's comfortable.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder why Jimmy wouldn't explore the possibility of having Chuck committed, but in a place that will allow Chuck to be away from EM radiation. It's all in Chuck's head, but he's going to be a lot more cooperative and willing to talk to doctors if he's in an environment where he's comfortable.


I wonder if a place like that exists?

Though I suppose for the show, they could just make it up and say it does


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Just think how horrible being sent to a place that tries to treat him with ECT would be for him.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder if the joke is on them...that Chuck is just making it all up because he can.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

markp99 said:


> This ep felt really sloooow.


agreed. the show hasn't hit a stride yet, imo. i thought it started out with some promise, but the last 2 episodes and especially this last one, have already hit a slump for me. hopefully it picks up. i seem to recall breaking bad having a similar slow start for me, however, so i am sticking with it to see how it plays out


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Marinated is the best....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rahnbo said:


> I wonder if the joke is on them...that Chuck is just making it all up because he can.


Except what we see when we see it from his point of view is very real.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except what we see when we see it from his point of view is very real.


Much like a tummy and headache when a kid doesn't want to go to school.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> .
> 
> Did anyone else get a "troll under the bridge" metaphor from the way they showed Mike in his booth?


given this scene from episode 2, its hard not to think of that.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

The interesting thing about the electromagnetic sensitivity is that, at least from what little I read, the doctors agree that the symptoms are real, and also that the patients are unable to detect when they are exposed to actual electromagnetic fields. So *something* is causing those symptoms, but double blind tests show it's not actually the electromagnetic fields. 

Yet the patients have physical symptoms, detectable symptoms, that diminish when the patient believes they are protected from the fields. What's actually causing it? Sure sounds psychosomatic, but the physical symptoms make that diagnosis more difficult, do they not?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> And now we are getting some beginnings on something interesting about Mike! :up:


Maybe we'll find out who that woman was in the house that Mike parked in front of on his way home.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

CraigK said:


> Maybe we'll find out who that woman was in the house that Mike parked in front of on his way home.


ex-wife? That is what I think.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Ereth said:


> Yet the patients have physical symptoms, detectable symptoms, that diminish when the patient believes they are protected from the fields. What's actually causing it? Sure sounds psychosomatic, but the physical symptoms make that diagnosis more difficult, do they not?


That's really just the definition of psychosomatic isn't it? The diagnosis is self evident. The symptoms follow what the patient believes to be the case rather than the actual circumstances.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Ereth said:


> The interesting thing about the electromagnetic sensitivity is that, at least from what little I read, the doctors agree that the symptoms are real, and also that the patients are unable to detect when they are exposed to actual electromagnetic fields. So *something* is causing those symptoms, but double blind tests show it's not actually the electromagnetic fields.
> 
> Yet the patients have physical symptoms, detectable symptoms, that diminish when the patient believes they are protected from the fields. What's actually causing it? Sure sounds psychosomatic, but the physical symptoms make that diagnosis more difficult, do they not?


I lean toward to the psychosomatic (or just making stuff up theories)...but then again I get lots of x-rays and can't feel them but I know they're doing something to me as is flying at high altitudes. I can't feel an MRI doing anything to my body but it is doing something. Those exposed to lethal doses of radiation may not feel anything for some time nor might most of us exposed to the flu but its all real with consequences. I still think he's making it up or overreacting at best.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> ex-wife? That is what I think.


Wasn't Mike sending money to a daughter in BB?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

midas said:


> Wasn't Mike sending money to a daughter in BB?


It was to his granddaughter. That woman could still be the daughter or some other random female.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> But they understand it's in his head (despite what they may say to others...Jimmy certainly knows, and the law firm guy has been around Chuck enough to know he's wacko; he just doesn't want him committed for the reason Jimmy made very clear)


Good luck getting Chuck committed involuntarily if law-quoting sharp lawyer Chuck wants to fight, and even otherwise if Hamlin throws the resources of HH&M into it.

While watching the meeting with rich man Sikes I was sure that Jimmy can never get a financial windfall any more than Frank Gallagher can or Charlie Brown can kick the football or the castaways can get off of (heh, Vince!) Gilligan's Island.

Ya think Jimmy will be in trouble for breaking Chandler's Dad's confidentiality agreement? 

As they talked outside in the hall of the hospital, I was waiting for he morbid payoff, where they come back into Chuck's room and he's dead or his heart stopped.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm thinking daughter...she looked a bit young for an ex-wife...but, maybe in ABQ they rob the cradle (as well as other places)...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

that makes more sense. His daughter. Mother of his granddaughter.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

What's the best they could do get a 72 hour mandatory observation for him? If he's a highly functioning individual who isn't hurting anyone, has means to provide for himself, and just doesn't want to be exposed to EMF that doesn't sound like grounds for long term treatment. Couldn't we just imprison all the doomsday preppers on the same basis or people that hurtle themselves toward the moon or ISS on a regular basis. THAT is crazy in my book.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

CraigK said:


> Maybe we'll find out who that woman was in the house that Mike parked in front of on his way home.


I think it was his daughter. He had a granddaughter that he was trying to funnel money to.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

midas said:


> Wasn't Mike sending money to a daughter in BB?


in breaking bad that money was for his granddaughter kaylee, the kid he took to the playground.

I assuming this woman is her mother (his daughter).
guess we find out next week.

(I swear I hit refresh, just didn't notice there was now a page 2. never mind then. was already answered)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> ex-wife? That is what I think.


His estranged daughter. Remember that he has the granddaughter that he gets to see once in a while.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

So much for the "All episode titles end in O" thing...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Another vote for Mike's estranged daughter being the one he watches over before heading home in the mornings.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> Another vote for Mike's estranged daughter being the one he watches over before heading home in the mornings.


But what is he watching for? Is she in some kind of danger? And if so, couldn't the dangerous thing have happened while Mike was in his troll shack all night? What good is it going to do for Mike to come watch the house for an hour or two after he gets off work but before the daughter leaves in the morning?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I don't think he was watching for her safety, I thought he was waiting for some opportunity for them to talk. She drove up and stopped and stared at him, then left, and he looked disappointed (though resigned). I think he's trying to "be available" for whenever she's ready to deal with him and/or whatever he represents to her.

He wants to be in her life. She doesn't want him to be. He's hoping there's a way to bridge that so she will.

At least that's what I got out of the scene, anyway.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It's hinted at (but no answer given) in the previews for next week, which would be spoilers for this thread.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> But what is he watching for? Is she in some kind of danger? And if so, couldn't the dangerous thing have happened while Mike was in his troll shack all night? What good is it going to do for Mike to come watch the house for an hour or two after he gets off work but before the daughter leaves in the morning?


For answers to those (and other) burning questions, tune in NEXT week ... same BAT-Time, same BAT-Channel!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Ereth said:


> I don't think he was watching for her safety, I thought he was waiting for some opportunity for them to talk. She drove up and stopped and stared at him, then left, and he looked disappointed (though resigned). I think he's trying to "be available" for whenever she's ready to deal with him and/or whatever he represents to her.
> 
> He wants to be in her life. She doesn't want him to be. He's hoping there's a way to bridge that so she will.
> 
> At least that's what I got out of the scene, anyway.


That's EXACTLY what I took from it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Also, isn't that the same black Chrysler he still drives around in BB?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ereth said:


> I don't think he was watching for her safety, I thought he was waiting for some opportunity for them to talk. She drove up and stopped and stared at him, then left, and he looked disappointed (though resigned). I think he's trying to "be available" for whenever she's ready to deal with him and/or whatever he represents to her.
> 
> He wants to be in her life. She doesn't want him to be. He's hoping there's a way to bridge that so she will.
> 
> At least that's what I got out of the scene, anyway.


As did I...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Aren't we around 2002 in this show (I thought I saw an 02 inspection sticker on the (daughter's) car)? That's not too far before BB. So Mike's car might be the same.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Aren't we around 2002 in this show (I thought I saw an 02 inspection sticker on the (daughter's) car)? That's not too far before BB. So Mike's car might be the same.


Yes, the pilot episode was May 2002. I don't think they ever gave a definitive timeline for Breaking Bad, but I always assumed it was around 2007.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ereth said:


> I don't think he was watching for her safety, I thought he was waiting for some opportunity for them to talk. She drove up and stopped and stared at him, then left, and he looked disappointed (though resigned). I think he's trying to "be available" for whenever she's ready to deal with him and/or whatever he represents to her.
> 
> He wants to be in her life. She doesn't want him to be. He's hoping there's a way to bridge that so she will.
> 
> At least that's what I got out of the scene, anyway.


I agree with all of this.

I laughed at the old lady riding down the stairway! Thats why I want a 1 story house for my retirement.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

What I infer about Mike's situation:

That's his adult daughter. She possibly moved out here to get away from her father. She has a restraining order against him. He moved out here to follow her and try to re-establish a relationship with her, but he's particularly bad at connecting with her (or most anyone else). So he took this lousy job and pines secretly for a loving relationship that he doesn't know how to make happen.

But now he's broken the restraining order by showing up at her home. He's in trouble with the law. He has the business card of one lawyer in his pocket. He had...

BETTER CALL SAUL!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

TeddS said:


> What I infer about Mike's situation:
> 
> That's his adult daughter. She possibly moved out here to get away from her father. She has a restraining order against him. He moved out here to follow her and try to re-establish a relationship with her, but he's particularly bad at connecting with her (or most anyone else). So he took this lousy job and pines secretly for a loving relationship that he doesn't know how to make happen.
> 
> ...


Seems legit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, it's still Better Call Jimmy...


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

I think Mike has a warrant for his arrest from NYC or wherever he was from. He knew the guy that showed up to arrest him, saying "You're a long way from home." And the guy responded with "So are you." So I think the cop travelled all the way to NM to arrest him. I think the daughter, or whoever it is he's "stalking", tipped off the cops and they finally found him. It's not going to be a simple restraining order violation, IMO. That's too simple to deal with, even for Jimmy.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Likely from Philadelphia, since they were very vague about how/why Mike left the PPD in BB.. seemed like it was on pretty bad terms.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Carlucci said:


> I think Mike has a warrant for his arrest from NYC or wherever he was from. He knew the guy that showed up to arrest him, saying "You're a long way from home." And the guy responded with "So are you." So I think the cop travelled all the way to NM to arrest him. I think the daughter, or whoever it is he's "stalking", tipped off the cops and they finally found him. It's not going to be a simple restraining order violation, IMO. That's too simple to deal with, even for Jimmy.


If that's the case, they'll have to explain how someone with an arrest warrant gets a job in the court system, even if it's a lowly parking attendant job.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The parking is probably operated by a contracted third party.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

If Mike had an arrest warrant out on him, would he go to the police to file an assault charge against Jimmy/Saul? Would he even get a job at a court?

Not saying this is impossible, but seems like a lot to have to overcome in the story.

I'm thinking the order of protection is more likely. Maybe his daughter called in some of Dad's old partners to have a talk with him about staying away.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Have they called him "Mike" yet on the show? He might be using a fake identity. He probably knows how to create one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TeddS said:


> If Mike had an arrest warrant out on him, would he go to the police to file an assault charge against Jimmy/Saul? Would he even get a job at a court?
> 
> Not saying this is impossible, but seems like a lot to have to overcome in the story.
> 
> I'm thinking the order of protection is more likely. Maybe his daughter called in some of Dad's old partners to have a talk with him about staying away.


There's no way the cops at Mike's door are there about him violating an order of protection. The main guy at the door clearly had some backstory with Mike, probably from the Philly days, and he had several other cops there for backup, which wouldn't be necessary on a violation of a restraining order, especially one where there was no physical contact even attempted.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

702 said:


> I think it was his daughter. He had a granddaughter that he was trying to funnel money to.


Yeah, and Mike is reeeeally old.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

If someone is suffering from Chuck's illness, wouldn't it make sense for them to move out to cabin in the wilderness, far away from EM signals? Why would he stay in the city? He's obviously a man with a lot of money. He could easily hire people to bring him all the supplies he needs on a regular basis.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

He thinks he can get better (and go back to work). That's why he won't show 'em or fold 'em with the law firm.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, and Mike is reeeeally old.


"You have a poop filled diaper in there you're gonna throw at me? Are you going to gum me to death?"


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

I was watching "Airplane!" on Netflix the other night, and noticed this guy - the one who opens the "radar range":






Recognize him?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think he's in one other scene, too.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Yep. He is.


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

I think Axel Foley tossed him into the buffet at the Harrow Club too.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

He sure looks a lot different with hair.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I'm with the others that found this episode plodding. I'll hang in there, but I sure hope they pick up the pace. The lady going down the stairs was funny, but it would've been better if the whole episode didn't feel at that pace. And nothing new on the councilman's case?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

I don't get the whole "speed it up, pick it up" thing. Early Breaking Bad was this way, too, and I think it did a lot to set the tone. There's a lot of nuance in some of these long shots. They give you some time to ponder, to make connections yourself, so that they don't all have to be spelled out. 

That, or I'm just getting old and can take the slower pace. 

Brad


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

bsnelson said:


> I don't get the whole "speed it up, pick it up" thing. Early Breaking Bad was this way, too, and I think it did a lot to set the tone. There's a lot of nuance in some of these long shots. They give you some time to ponder, to make connections yourself, so that they don't all have to be spelled out.
> 
> That, or I'm just getting old and can take the slower pace.
> 
> Brad


I agree with you- the pace of the show is exactly what i love about it. My guess is if anyone thinks its been slow so far that this is not going to be the show for them....


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

About the pacing, doesn't bother me at all. The first time I ever watched the Sopranos I thought, "oh my god this is boring." Really it was just a new way of watching TV opposed to all the NYPD and Law & Order type stuff that crammed in months of stuff in to one hour. Just had to get used to and now can appreciate it. I can't even watch those other shows anymore.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

gweempose said:


> If someone is suffering from Chuck's illness, wouldn't it make sense for them to move out to cabin in the wilderness, far away from EM signals? Why would he stay in the city? He's obviously a man with a lot of money. He could easily hire people to bring him all the supplies he needs on a regular basis.


Yes, but that's for people who really have EM sensitivity. Like say, Per Segerbäck who got his sensitivity by working around RF towers whilst at Ericsson. He lives in the woods, miles away from civilization, power lines, etc. And people who visit him have to take off watches and other electronic devices and park their car a mile away from his house. For that article, the photographer used a mechanical film camera.

For the vast majority of cases, it's psychosomatic - it's all in their heads, which is why they're complaining about "the wifis" or "the cellphones" while living among a sea of EM radiation from power lines, radio, television, etc. And while it's all in their heads (no one has actually found a group of people willing to do a double-blind study, oddly enough), the symptoms they experience ARE real. They only come about when the person realizes they've been sitting next to a wi-fi router or something for the past hour.

A common trick in the wireless industry now is to set up a cell tower, then activate it a month early. Then do a great big "activation ceremony". More often than not, you'll have a huge rash of "them waves gave me rashes" and such right after the official "pushing the button". (Which didn't do anything - the tower was already working a month before).

It's a real disease, just a really rare one. Anyone who claims otherwise is generally experiencing it in their heads since they're in modern civilization. Hell, they probably use their cellphones while being allergic to it!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Worf said:


> Yes, but that's for people who really have EM sensitivity. Like say, Per Segerbäck who got his sensitivity by working around RF towers whilst at Ericsson. He lives in the woods, miles away from civilization, power lines, etc. And people who visit him have to take off watches and other electronic devices and park their car a mile away from his house. For that article, the photographer used a mechanical film camera.
> 
> For the vast majority of cases, it's psychosomatic - it's all in their heads, which is why they're complaining about "the wifis" or "the cellphones" while living among a sea of EM radiation from power lines, radio, television, etc. And while it's all in their heads (no one has actually found a group of people willing to do a double-blind study, oddly enough), the symptoms they experience ARE real. They only come about when the person realizes they've been sitting next to a wi-fi router or something for the past hour.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of the opposition to Seabrook Nuclear Station in the mid 1980ies. One person told me that Seabrook will never come online because the 325 KV lines running along the north access road was to close to the fireworks factory and would cause it to blow up. I informed him that those lines were power coming into the plant and that they have been energized for the past three years.


----------



## jkbird59 (Feb 18, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> who was the actor that played the Sex Toilet inventor? Looked familiar, but can't quite place him.


believe he was in a episode of Veep, played Crai-egg head of a google like company


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Worf said:


> Yes, but that's for people who really have EM sensitivity. Like say, Per Segerbäck who got his sensitivity by working around RF towers whilst at Ericsson. He lives in the woods, miles away from civilization, power lines, etc. And people who visit him have to take off watches and other electronic devices and park their car a mile away from his house. For that article, the photographer used a mechanical film camera.
> 
> It's a real disease, just a really rare one. Anyone who claims otherwise is generally experiencing it in their heads since they're in modern civilization. Hell, they probably use their cellphones while being allergic to it!


There's actually a section of the US where EM is prohibited and it's become a refuge for people like Chuck.

http://www.slate.com/articles/techn...trosensitive_can_escape_the_modern_world.html

You can turn your phone on in Green Bank, W.Va., but you wont get a trace of a signal. If you hit scan on your cars radio, itll cycle through the dial endlessly, never pausing on a station. This remote mountainous town is inside the U.S. National Radio Quiet Zone, a 13,000square-mile area where most types of electromagnetic radiation on the radio spectrum (which includes radio and TV broadcasts, Wi-Fi networks, cell signals, Bluetooth, and the signals used by virtually every other wireless device) are banned to minimize disturbance around the National Radio Astronomy Observatory, home to the worlds largest steerable radio telescope.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Bob Coxner said:


> There's actually a section of the US where EM is prohibited and it's become a refuge for people like Chuck.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/techn...trosensitive_can_escape_the_modern_world.html
> 
> You can turn your phone on in Green Bank, W.Va., but you wont get a trace of a signal. If you hit scan on your cars radio, itll cycle through the dial endlessly, never pausing on a station. This remote mountainous town is inside the U.S. National Radio Quiet Zone, a 13,000square-mile area where most types of electromagnetic radiation on the radio spectrum (which includes radio and TV broadcasts, Wi-Fi networks, cell signals, Bluetooth, and the signals used by virtually every other wireless device) are banned to minimize disturbance around the National Radio Astronomy Observatory, home to the worlds largest steerable radio telescope.


Doesn't that stuff just bounce around the atmosphere anyway not to mention forms of sunlight are EMF anyway and unavoidable unless you dig a deep hole and mainline Vitamin D or just end up with Rickets.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> So much for the "All episode titles end in O" thing...


Turns out that they wanted to call this episode "Jello" but couldn't get the rights.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> So much for the "All episode titles end in O" thing...


Seriously that was a thing? God, people have way too much time on their hands to concoct a conspiracy theory like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"Conspiracy theory"?!? Nine of the first ten episodes have one-word episode names ending in "o." That's not conspiracy thinking; that's simple observation.

If you want a conspiracy theory, start thinking about why they made this, and only this, episode not follow the pattern...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Coincidence.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Coincidence-o.


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

Alpine Shepherd Boyo?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If you want a conspiracy theory, start thinking about why they made this, and only this, episode not follow the pattern...


I just told you why.

In fact, this was the original one named that way and then they realized they could name them all to end in "o". Then they couldn't secure the rights for this episode. (I would have gone with "Jelly.")

Don't forget, BB had a season there the episode titles said "Seven Thirty-Seven," "Down," "Over," "ABQ". They like doing this sort of stuff.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> I just told you why.


You're not very good at conspiracy thinking.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "Conspiracy theory"?!? Nine of the first ten episodes have one-word episode names ending in "o." That's not conspiracy thinking; that's simple observation.
> 
> If you want a conspiracy theory, start thinking about why they made this, and only this, episode not follow the pattern...


I didn't realize we had all the episode titles already.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

The talk of the episode titles is making me think of this guy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Or spaghettiOs....


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Ereth said:


> I didn't realize we had all the episode titles already.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3032476/episodes?season=1&ref_=tt_eps_sn_1


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TeddS said:


> I was watching "Airplane!" on Netflix the other night, and noticed this guy - the one who opens the "radar range":
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thebigmo said:


> I think Axel Foley tossed him into the buffet at the Harrow Club too.


I spotted him tonight while watching a Season 2 episode of Alias. He plays an NSA Deputy Director.










Danny Trejo (Tortuga in BB) is in the episode, too.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Linda: "I got my first period today!"

Johnny: "So what?"


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

I've seen all those.

now here's one I hadn't seen. Banks on Designing Women.




(its horrible)

Before Breaking Bad, Banks was a beloved actor for me because of Wiseguy.
This clip is ridiculous, and doesn't do him justice. turn up the sound.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Wow... That's epic. ( the Conan one)


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

boywaja said:


> I've seen all those.
> 
> Before Breaking Bad, Banks was a beloved actor for me because of Wiseguy.
> This clip is ridiculous, and doesn't do him justice. turn up the sound.


In so many ways he reminds me of Frank Gorshin


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Lots of casting and location callbacks to BB in the podcast.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I don't think he was watching for her safety, I thought he was waiting for some opportunity for them to talk. She drove up and stopped and stared at him, then left, and he looked disappointed (though resigned). I think he's trying to "be available" for whenever she's ready to deal with him and/or whatever he represents to her.
> 
> He wants to be in her life. She doesn't want him to be. He's hoping there's a way to bridge that so she will.
> 
> At least that's what I got out of the scene, anyway.


This is exactly my impression as well.


----------

